# Four peice wheelchair shower



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

As anybody run into this. I have a job bidding Friday with a four piece wheelchair assessable handicap shower made by best bath. Does anybody have any feed back on this unit?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

We've used one piece units from them in some old folks homes,came with the valve of choice,seat,grab bars installed,they were heavy units with plywood backing installed all the way around.The units we used were required by Best Bath to be epoxied to the floor and they supplied the two part epoxy and a double barrel caulk gun to apply it.They were as good quality as any others we've installed with what seemed like a long lead time,came from somewhere out in the west,Utah maybe.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

leakfree said:


> We've used one piece units from them in some old folks homes,came with the valve of choice,seat,grab bars installed,they were heavy units with plywood backing installed all the way around.The units we used were required by Best Bath to be epoxied to the floor and they supplied the two part epoxy and a double barrel caulk gun to apply it.They were as good quality as any others we've installed with what seemed like a long lead time,came from somewhere out in the west,Utah maybe.


yes that was my biggest worry if the lead time was too long I would be in trouble. I have installed many of the wheelchair units but I have never installed a multi piece wheelchair unit. I am a little nervous about how the end product will turn out with all the pieces.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I've done a bunch of those too. 1piece units. Maybe they figured a 4 piece kit would be easier to install. I always have a hard time sliding them in place and leveling.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> I've done a bunch of those too. 1piece units. Maybe they figured a 4 piece kit would be easier to install. I always have a hard time sliding them in place and leveling.


true but I worry about the seams all fitting in a renovation


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've done some two piece units. We used them because a one piece wouldn't fit through the doorway. 

Here's a unit that sounds like what you are planning to use. I believe Fiat has national distribution, so they shouldn't be too long a lead time.
http://www.fiatproducts.com/assets/documents/fiat/spec/SpecSheet_5290.pdf


----------

